# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Du lich campuchia 9/8

## travelvietnam

DU LICH CAMPUCHIA
Giá:   3,280,000 vnd – 3,900,000 vnd
Thời gian đi:   4 ngày 3 đêm. 
Phương tiện:   Xe 
Ngày khởi hành:   9/8
Điện thoại hỗ trợ: - Ms.Phuong (0934152427)

Du lich Campuchia – đất nước của những mái chùa tháp từ lâu đã trở nên quen thuộc trong tâm thức của khách du lich campuchia. Nhưng có đến rồi khách du lich campuchia mới khám phá thêm nhiều điều mới lạ nữa từ vùng đất ngỡ như thân quen này. Chương trình du lich campuchia “Khám phá Angkor huyền bí” mà FIDITOUR giới thiệu sẽ đưa khách du lich campuchia  xuyên qua những cánh đồng bạt ngàn vườn cây thốt nốt đẹp như tranh vẽ,khách du lich campuchia sẽ như được sống lại ở một thế giới khác, thế giới thần linh, tiên nữ và chiến binh ….rực rỡ sắc màu của đế chế Angkor huy hoàng ngày ấy…

Ngày 1: TP.HCM – DU LICH CAMPUCHIA - SIEM REAP




  Ngày 1: Khởi hành đi tour du lich Campuchia. Ăn sáng. Dừng tại cửa khẩu Mộc Bài - Bà Vẹt làm thủ tục xuất cảnh. Tiếp tục đi đến Siem Reap. Nhận phòng. Ăn tối .

Ngày 2: DU LICH CAMPUCHIA - TOUR DU LICH CAMPUCHIA -

Ăn sáng. Tham quan: Cửa nam Angkor Thom; Tượng Phật Bayon bốn mặt, khách du lich campuchia sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng và khám phá sự kỳ bí của 54 ngọn tháp, mỗi tháp đều có tạc 04 thần Bayon; Đền Papuon; Đền Phimeaan Akas; Sân Voi, hoàng Cung và hậu cung của vua Leper.
Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan: Đền Angkor Wat;Đền Taphrom; Ngắm khung cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt đẹp trên đỉnh núi Bakheng.
Buổi tối, ăn buffet và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc Apsara truyền thống.

Ngày 3  :Big Grin: U LICH CAMPUCHIA - TOUR DU LICH CAMPUCHIA 




Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. khach du lich campuchia Khởi hành đi Phnom Penh. Trên đường, khách du lich campuchia tham quan: Cầu cổ Kompong Kdey - còn gọi là Cầu Đá Ong, Chợ Côn Trùng - nơi khách du lich campuchia có thể thưởng thức các món ăn côn trùng với mùi vị hấp dẫn.
Đến Pnompenh. Ăn trưa.
Chiều tham quan: Hoàng Cung; Chùa vàng Chùa bạc; Chùa Wat Phnom; Đài độc lập; Khu vui chơi giải trí thế giới Casino Naga.
Ăn tối, tự do.
Ngày 4: DU LICH CAMPUCHIA- TOUR DU LICH CAMPUCHIA 




 Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. khách du lich campuchia Tham quan khu chợ trung tâm tại Phnom Penh . Ăn trưa tại Phnom Penh. Về đến biên giới làm thủ tục cửa khẩu Mộc Bài. Đoàn tiếp tục về TP.HCM. Đưa khách du lich campuchia về điểm hẹn (129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1). Kết thúc chuyến đi.
Ăn trưa.

GIÁ TOUR DU LICH CAMPUCHIATRẺ EM:

• Trẻ em từ trên 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi : 50% giá tour du lich campuchia (ngủ chung với người lớn),

• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour gia tour du lich campuchia; 

CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI KHI MUA TOUR DU LICH CAMPUCHIA
•  khách du lich campuchia có thẻ VIP được giảm 1,5 %.
•  khách du lich campuchia có thẻ ưu đãi được giảm 1%.
• Nón và bao passport FIDITOUR.
• Quà tặng đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi.

DỊCH VỤ TỰ CHỌN THÊM TRONG TOUR DU LICH CAMPUCHIA:

Nếu khách du lich campuchia có nhu cầu, HDV sẽ hướng dẫn khách du lich campuchia tham quan những điểm ngoài chương trình như:
• Massage chân 
• Dạo trên du thuyền để tham quan Làng cá trên ho Tonle Sap.
(Chi phí của các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá tour du lich campuchia)

ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR DU LICH CAMPUCHIA: (chưa kể vé máy bay)
• Sau khi mua vé, nếu hủy tour du lich campuchia , khách du lich campuchia vui lòng thanh toán 10% tiền tour du lich campuchia
• Hủy tour du lich campuchia trước 24 giờ, vui lòng thanh toán 30% tiền tour du lich campuchia
• Hủy tour du lich campuchia sau thời gian trên, khách du lich campuchia vui lòng thanh toán 50% tiền tour du lich campuchia
• Riêng trong dịp Lễ-Tết, khách du lich campuchia hủy tour trong vòng 5 ngày, xin vui lòng thanh toán 50% tiền tour du lich campuchia
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc)

LƯU Ý:
• Khi tham gia chương trình tour du lich campuchia, khách du lich campuchia vui lòng mang theo passport (hộ chiếu) còn thời hạn 06 tháng kể từ ngày đi.
• khách du lich campuchia  Việt Kiều, chuẩn bị 2 ảnh 4X6 để làm visa tái nhập cảnh trở lại Việt Nam (vui lòng mang theo visa nhập cảnh và tờ khai Hải quan)
• Thứ tự và chi tiết trong chương trình có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình khách quan (thời tiết, giao thông…)

----------

